# I need SERIOUS HELP!! with pricing shirts to resellers



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

okay i have a hot shirt that is sellin out once i get shirts in, now im havin a few people that wanna resell the shirts....and they want quanity, i wanna hook them up but i dont wanna cut myself short...


the first 2 weeks i sold the white shirts for 15.00
and the 3rd week i sold black shirts for 15.00

just to get a buzz with them i will continue to sell white tees at 15.00 to the customers since my cost is 300 dollars for 100 shirts and transfer paper for the white, so it 
cost/300 gross/1500 profit/1200

and black shirts 
cost/544 gross/1600 profit/1056

i got people who want like 30 shirts, and 50shirts,AND MANY MORE PEOPLE ARE INTERESTED!!

what price should i quote them at!!!

the shirts is gonna sell its a hot shirt...

i would love to have resellers, but i dont wanna sell it to them for 2 cheap, but i also want them to make money, cuz then it helps me get more shirts out!!!


need help...this shirt will take me from part-time to OVERTIME!!


----------



## myk5 (Jul 28, 2008)

Retailers generally need to make 40-60% for good profit. So at $15 dollars sell price, they need to have bought it at 7.50 for 50% profit. Your Black shirts should cost more, $18 - $25 is a good retail price for a quality dark or color shirt. 

They should have to buy a minimum quantity of shirts to get the shirts so inexpensively. That's up to you.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

I had this problem when I started. I didn't want to cheapen my shirts by having them show up everywhere at cheap prices with everyone cutting each others throat. I wanted to establish a brand which, after 4 years, I now have. That's one option. The other is to go flat out and sell as many as you can as fast as you can. Set up a tiered discount percentage table: 


0 - 11 shirts - 100% of selling price ($15.00)
12 - 24 shirts - 10-15% discount on sell price
25 - 49 shirts - 20-20% discount
50 - 99 shirts - 25-30% discount
100+ shirts - 40-45% discount

Do whatever discount works for you. Hope this helps! 

Cheers


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

i hear u...but these shirts arent going into retail stores, i have people that want to buy shirts in wholesale, so that they can make a profit, right now i got 2 people hounding me about the shirts

one wants 50, and the other wants 25.... what kind of deal show i throw them///

the info about my shirt prices is in my first message for this post


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wegottees said:


> okay i have a hot shirt that is sellin out once i get shirts in, now im havin a few people that wanna resell the shirts....and they want quanity, i wanna hook them up but i dont wanna cut myself short...
> 
> 
> the first 2 weeks i sold the white shirts for 15.00
> ...


First, slow down.. Don't give up your day job so to speak. You need to just set up a cost and sell structure. OK.. All your shirts cost you $5.00 for white and $7.00 for darks (This just an example not real) So you need to figure what you should sell them for and at what volume.
Lets say someone wants 12 so you may sell them at $15.
Then someone else wants 24 so his price is $12.00
Then lets say the next volume pricing is 36 pieces. so you may drop to $10.
Same goes with the dark shirts.
You need to figure out your total cost of making the shirts.Figure you acceptable profit margins that you can live with. If you sell to a retail store they will come up with their own retail price. .
I have 7 distributors for my product and 3 of them are high volume so they pay less. If the people that buy less want better pricing then they need to find a way to improve thier sales. The ball is in their court. But you need to have firm volume pricing.


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

0 - 11 shirts - 100% of selling price ($15.00)
12 - 24 shirts - 10-15% discount on sell price
25 - 49 shirts - 20-20% discount
50 - 99 shirts - 25-30% discount
100+ shirts - 40-45% discount
 
thanks this works out good, i think something like this will work...thanks alot


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

MayanXic----thank you very much, and also to everyone that gave me advice so far, i think the table that mayanxic gave me was great...

i want to get shirts out, but i dont wanna be a slave workin for free.//


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't sell your shirts for less than 2x your cost or you're not going to make any money. It doesn't matter if someone is a "store" or not, if they are buying for resale they should be considered to be the same as a store.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

2x cost is the typical markup. I sell a wide variety of products and so far all but jewelry is 2x. For some reason jewelry ranges from 2.2 to 3.0... go figure


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

You are welcome!

I have a couple of high volume (500 plus articles per order) clients that I sell wholesale to, and I try to make $1.50 - $2.00 profit per shirt. I live in Mexico so prices here are somewhat limited by economics/purchasing power. 

Glad to help!


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

If your establishing a brand DO NOT DISCOUNT your shirt based on quanity. It seems the more expensive a shirt is.. the more consumers want it. Establish a mininum order (24 pieces) 3 per size.. per color. One piece for white and darks.. add a couple bucks for xxl.


----------

